# Marbella, Grupo Attendis schools, Ecos or Las Chapas



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for info regarding these 2 schools, anyone's kids attending there or anyone has information regarding fees, how to get into these schools , etc

Grupo Attendis

thanks


----------

